# Pirelli (Disused Buildings Burton on Trent) Jan 12



## Decender (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been meaning to do this site for months now and with talk recently of it all been sold off and flattened for housing I thought "Right, lets have a crack at it".

Im a little sketchy on history for this site im affraid but heres what I know. The site has been used by Pirelli since the 1920's, and during 90's parts of the site were temporarily closed due to the tough economic climate. By 2000 the site had extended to c.27 hectares in size although some areas still remained unused. This part of the site closed in 2005 and was acquired by a large development company.

The site is huge and this is just a small section (3 floors to be exact) of one of the old buildings. They seem very reminiscent of old mill buildings but little to no machinery remains in these section.

There are still buildings on the site with old machinery left in and I am hoping to visit at a later date as well as the underground tunnels which link various parts of the site together which apparently still have power but flood this time of year.

I apologise for the amount of photos, I got a little carried away in the 3.5 hours I was there. Anyway on with the pics. Enjoy.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats lovely mate love the shots and looks like a nice explore


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 18, 2012)

Great photos!!


----------



## MD (Jan 18, 2012)

thats nice really nice


----------



## alex76 (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with everyone else cracking shots there bud prob a little more contast on the first one. brilliant loved it cheers


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely crackin' pics mate !! Really atmospheric but also sad (and maddening:icon_evil) as yet another slice of Britains manufacturing industry is flushed away !!! Still no doubt some faceless bunch of suits will be making a mint in selling off the newly built little boxes as 'affordable homes' to the people that can least afford them !!
Rant over !! Keep up the good work. !!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice stuff mate, spent a lot of time mooching around the old continental Tyre factory up in Scotland till it was demolished. There was one in Newcastle as well i think Dunlop but never managed to see that one eithe fascinating places


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 19, 2012)

that is very very nice


----------



## nelly (Jan 19, 2012)

Cracking stuff mate, but in one of the shot I see a roof ladder and a hatch, but no roof shots?? Hmmm?


----------



## T4toria (Jan 19, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## Decender (Jan 20, 2012)

nelly said:


> Cracking stuff mate, but in one of the shot I see a roof ladder and a hatch, but no roof shots?? Hmmm?



Yeh it does lead out onto the roof. It does have a small padlock and its not something I would attempt on this visit as various other parts of the site are still very active so theres a fair bit of movement around outside during weekday working hours. Would be very cool up there though no doubt


----------



## Mythial (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been trying to do this myself. Still want to but my navigation needs...perfecting...


----------



## Decender (Feb 14, 2012)

Hit me up on a PM and I will help with the Navi


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice report!

Pirelli make the best tyres!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 19, 2012)

I concur with what they all say, awesome shots!


----------



## BaBaFiCo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, what was access like? Looking to do some stuff in the Burton/Swad area myself!

Ash


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2012)

BaBaFiCo said:


> Hi, what was access like? Looking to do some stuff in the Burton/Swad area myself!
> 
> Ash



It was accessible, clearly, otherwise you wouldn't be viewing these photos.

Please read the forum rules, asking about access in public isn't allowed here.


----------

